

Show HN: Cove. Your memory box. - fananta
http://cove.im

======
bramm
I signed up, but there's no explanation after signup either. It doesn't seem
private since I keep seeing other people's random posts, despite this being MY
memory box.

------
fananta
We made Cove to help remember experiences and tell stories. Interests are
chapters of our lives, like cooking, reading, and traveling.

~~~
edavis
I'd recommend putting that somewhere on the site. Right now there's no hint as
to the site's purpose.

------
cpcarey
Personally, I need to see what I'm signing up for before I make an account for
anything. You need to show us what it does!

~~~
fananta
thanks, we're working on showing the feed on the home page (before signing up)

------
wmf
Worst landing page ever. You can't "hack" conversion by refusing to tell
people what they're signing up for.

